# Stalker, crashed after first mission



## Velasa (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been playing stalker for awhile now but at first I had been playing it using a free version to justify if the game was worth owning. After a day or two I decided to buy the game and ran the updates and added some mods. After playing for roughly 10 minutes I go to Sidrovich ( however his name is spelled ) the trader at the beginning of the game and when I say 'here it is' I get an XrayEngine error. 

Error log is as follows:


```
Application: XRay Engine
Computer: CHANGE_ME
User: Administrator
Date: Sunday, January 13, 2008 12:20:52 AM

Error Reason:
----------------------------------------
XR_3DA.exe caused ACCESS_VIOLATION in module "C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrLUA.dll" at 001B:008A105B

System Error:
----------------------------------------
0x00000012 - There are no more files.

Registers:
----------------------------------------
EAX=FFFFD8F0  EBX=00000000  ECX=00000000  EDX=00000000
ESI=0012DADC  EDI=00000000  FLG=00210246
EBP=0012DAF8  ESP=0012DA84  EIP=008A105B
CS=001B  DS=0023  SS=0023  ES=0023  FS=003B  GS=0000

CPU:
----------------------------------------
Number of Processors:  2
Processors Descriptions:
1. AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
2. AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+

Operating System:
----------------------------------------
OS Version:    Windows XP Service Pack 2
Build Number:  2600

Memory Usage:
----------------------------------------
Current Memory Load:         56%
Total Physical Memory:       3326 MB
Available Physical Memory:   1450 MB
Total Page File Memory:      4095 MB
Available Page File Memory:  3408 MB
Stack Trace: Interrupted Thread, TID: 6080
----------------------------------------
"C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrLUA.dll" at 001B:008A105B
"C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrGame.dll" at 001B:028A1DB2
 at 001B:3D1688F0
"C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrGame.dll" at 001B:028A18C0

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 1628
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C802532, WaitForSingleObject()+18 byte(s)
"C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\BugTrap.dll" at 001B:003C874B
"C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\BugTrap.dll" at 001B:003C6BDB, BT_MakeSnapshot()+339 byte(s)
"C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\BugTrap.dll" at 001B:003C6C25, BT_SehFilter()+11 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvappfilter.dll" at 001B:07F3E940
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C8437C2, ValidateLocale()+41026 byte(s)

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 4628
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80A095, WaitForMultipleObjects()+24 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv" at 001B:72D2312A, midMessage()+840 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80B6A3, GetModuleFileNameA()+436 byte(s)

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 5272
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80B6A3, GetModuleFileNameA()+436 byte(s)

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 5660
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80A095, WaitForMultipleObjects()+24 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll" at 001B:73F114A2
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll" at 001B:73F1294A
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll" at 001B:73F19FBF, DirectSoundCreate()+21372 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll" at 001B:73F1297E
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80B6A3, GetModuleFileNameA()+436 byte(s)

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 5712
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80A095, WaitForMultipleObjects()+24 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll" at 001B:73F114A2
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll" at 001B:73F1294A
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll" at 001B:73F12A13
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80B6A3, GetModuleFileNameA()+436 byte(s)

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 2580
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll" at 001B:7E4195E9, GetLastInputInfo()+261 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\DINPUT8.dll" at 001B:6CE19A67
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80B6A3, GetModuleFileNameA()+436 byte(s)

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 4040
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90104B, RtlEnterCriticalSection()+70 byte(s)
 at 001B:6940F015

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 3144
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80B6A3, GetModuleFileNameA()+436 byte(s)

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 3808
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll" at 001B:77E76C2B, I_RpcBCacheFree()+1507 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll" at 001B:77E76A4D, I_RpcBCacheFree()+1029 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll" at 001B:77E76C13, I_RpcBCacheFree()+1483 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80B6A3, GetModuleFileNameA()+436 byte(s)

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 4212
----------------------------------------
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90EB94, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C802451, Sleep()+15 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll" at 001B:774FE31D, StringFromGUID2()+1307 byte(s)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C80B6A3, GetModuleFileNameA()+436 byte(s)

Command Line:
----------------------------------------
"c:\program files\thq\s.t.a.l.k.e.r. - shadow of chernobyl\bin\xr_3da.exe" 

Current Directory:
----------------------------------------
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin

Environment Variables:
----------------------------------------
=::=::\
ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS
APPDATA=C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\QTJava.zip
CLIENTNAME=Console
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=CHANGE_ME
ComSpec=C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HellgateEnv=C:\Program Files\Flagship Studios\Hellgate London\
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Documents and Settings\Administrator
LOGONSERVER=\\CHANGE_ME
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=2
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files;C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\Filter
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=x86
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 67 Stepping 3, AuthenticAMD
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=15
PROCESSOR_REVISION=4303
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
QTJAVA=C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\QTJava.zip
SESSIONNAME=Console
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\WINDOWS
TEMP=C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp
TMP=C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp
USERDOMAIN=CHANGE_ME
USERNAME=Administrator
USERPROFILE=C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator
windir=C:\WINDOWS

Process: XR_3DA.exe, PID: 5192, Modules:
----------------------------------------
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\XR_3DA.exe, Base: 00400000, Size: 0016F000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 7C900000, Size: 000B0000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll (5.1.2600.3119), Base: 7C800000, Size: 000F5000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\AVIFIL32.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 73B50000, Size: 00017000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll (7.0.2600.2180), Base: 77C10000, Size: 00058000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll (5.1.2600.3099), Base: 7E410000, Size: 00091000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll (5.1.2600.3159), Base: 77F10000, Size: 00047000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 76B40000, Size: 0002D000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 77DD0000, Size: 0009B000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll (5.1.2600.3173), Base: 77E70000, Size: 00092000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 77FE0000, Size: 00011000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll (5.1.2600.2726), Base: 774E0000, Size: 0013D000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 77BE0000, Size: 00015000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVFW32.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 75A70000, Size: 00021000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll (6.0.2900.3241), Base: 7C9C0000, Size: 00817000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll (6.0.2900.3231), Base: 77F60000, Size: 00076000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll (5.82.2900.2982), Base: 5D090000, Size: 0009A000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrSound.dll, Base: 10000000, Size: 00035000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\OpenAL32.dll (6.14.357.21), Base: 00350000, Size: 00010000
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_6b128700\MSVCR80.dll (8.0.50727.762), Base: 78130000, Size: 0009B000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrCDB.dll, Base: 00370000, Size: 00012000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrCore.dll, Base: 00670000, Size: 00148000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll (6.0.2900.2180), Base: 763B0000, Size: 00049000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\BugTrap.dll (1.2.2654.37769), Base: 003B0000, Size: 00030000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 71AB0000, Size: 00017000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 71AA0000, Size: 00008000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 77C00000, Size: 00008000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll (6.0.2900.3231), Base: 771B0000, Size: 000AA000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll (5.131.2600.2180), Base: 77A80000, Size: 00094000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 77B20000, Size: 00012000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll (5.1.2600.3139), Base: 77120000, Size: 0008B000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\stlport.5.0.dll (5.0.1.0), Base: 007C0000, Size: 000A5000
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_6b128700\MSVCP80.dll (8.0.50727.762), Base: 7C420000, Size: 00087000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\dbghelp.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 59A60000, Size: 000A1000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\EAX.DLL (3.0.1.0), Base: 00870000, Size: 00021000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll (5.3.2600.2180), Base: 73F10000, Size: 0005C000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrLUA.dll, Base: 008A0000, Size: 00042000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DINPUT8.dll (5.3.2600.2180), Base: 6CE10000, Size: 00038000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\d3dx9_34.dll (9.19.949.46), Base: 008F0000, Size: 0036F000
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll (6.0.2900.2982), Base: 773D0000, Size: 00103000
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcInj.dll (11.5.0.1158), Base: 01330000, Size: 0001B000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll (6.0.2900.2180), Base: 5AD70000, Size: 00038000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrCPU_Pipe.dll, Base: 005C0000, Size: 00008000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HID.DLL (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 688F0000, Size: 00009000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.DLL (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 77920000, Size: 000F3000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll (5.131.2600.2180), Base: 76C30000, Size: 0002E000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 76C90000, Size: 00028000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrRender_R2.dll, Base: 01460000, Size: 00086000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrParticles.dll, Base: 00600000, Size: 00018000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrGame.dll, Base: 026C0000, Size: 005CF000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrXMLParser.dll, Base: 00640000, Size: 0000E000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrNetServer.dll, Base: 01910000, Size: 00016000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\ODE.dll, Base: 01930000, Size: 00031000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 72D20000, Size: 00009000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv (5.1.2600.0), Base: 72D10000, Size: 00008000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 77BD0000, Size: 00007000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL (2001.12.4414.308), Base: 76FD0000, Size: 0007F000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll (2001.12.4414.258), Base: 77050000, Size: 000C5000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll (5.3.2600.2180), Base: 73EE0000, Size: 00004000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\wrap_oal.dll (0.0.0.0), Base: 02E60000, Size: 000E1000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll (5.3.2600.2180), Base: 4FDD0000, Size: 001A6000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll (5.3.2600.2180), Base: 6D990000, Size: 00006000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\d3dx9_31.dll (9.15.779.0), Base: 05C80000, Size: 00267000
C:\Program Files\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrGameSpy.dll, Base: 06EA0000, Size: 0001A000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 71AD0000, Size: 00009000
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 71A50000, Size: 0003F000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll (5.1.2600.2938), Base: 76F20000, Size: 00027000
C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 76FB0000, Size: 00008000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 76F60000, Size: 0002C000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll (5.1.2600.2938), Base: 76FC0000, Size: 00006000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvappfilter.dll (2.2.0.6531), Base: 07F30000, Size: 00023000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 76BF0000, Size: 0000B000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 662B0000, Size: 00058000
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 71A90000, Size: 00008000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 20000000, Size: 002C5000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll (3.1.4000.4039), Base: 7D1E0000, Size: 002BE000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SXS.DLL (5.1.2600.3019), Base: 75E90000, Size: 000B0000
```

Just curious as to whether this is a common thing or if I just did something wrong. Thanks for the time


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Have you tried a reinstall?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

The first thing that comes to my mind is: what happens if you remove the mods? The trial version you had ran fine, but once you got the full version and got updates and mods, the problems started...

If removing the mods doesn't fix it, click on "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and follow all the steps there - one of which is to reinstall, as GamerMan suggested.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## zorn (Feb 29, 2008)

After playing for roughly 10 minutes I go to Sidrovich ( however his name is spelled ) the trader at the beginning of the game and when I say 'here it is' I get an XrayEngine error. 


I have a cleaninstall and get the same thing. I am on a dual core AMD chip and NVidia card. The Win dual core patch and the AMD dual core patch have been applied. The fix to the game and to Win that tells the system to use more than 2 Gig memory is applied. The Nvidia control panel has the Stalker settings loaded.

I am running the ABC mod packs.

The game ran awesome with no stuttering or artifacts - then - crash. Same spot every time.

>>>While my drivers are up to date, I will work through the recommended steps (again) and post the results


----------

